#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Taubheitsgefühl im Kopf, Hypochondrie, Depressionen >

## strikerman

Hallo! 
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich im psychischen Teil des Forums richtig bin. 
Bin 1,83, 85 kg, total unsportlich 
Fang mal an zu erzählen:
Bin vor mittlerweile einem halben Jahr durch einen Freudensprung an den Türstock angesprungen, mit voller Wucht (unglaublich aber wahr). Dannach war eine Woche nichts, dann fingen Beschwerden an. Kopfschmerzen, Bauchschmerzen, Schwindel, Übelkeit, Kribbeln in den Fingern. Ging umgehend ins Krankenhaus. Die meinten allerdings, dass sei normal nach so einer Sache. Sie haben aber sicherheitshalber ein MRT der Halswirbelsäule gemacht, da diese gestaucht sein könnte. Ohne Befund.  
Die Beschwerden klangen nach einer Zeit ab, es blieb allerdings ein Taubheitsgefühl an der rechten Kopfhälfte, dass sich bis heute hielt. War bei meinem Neurologen und Psychiater, der meinte  dies könne noch einige Zeit anhalten, habe aber prinzipiell keinen Krankheitswert. Er verschrieb mir sicherheitshalber (nachdem ich darauf drängte) einMRT des Gehirns. Habe ich auch gemacht. Ohne Befund. 
Das Taubheitsgefühl blieb und es stört mich wahnsinnig. Da ich sehr häufig daran denke (unbewusst, obwohl ich versuche mich nicht drauf zu konzentrieren) hab ich desöfteren Sprachprobleme und bin vergesslich. Wenn ich nicht daran denke, dann funktioniert alles wie gewohnt. Da mich das ganze psychisch sehr mitnimmt (hab bis heute eigentlich keine Freude mehr an irgendwas, da das Taubheitsgefühl omnipräsent ist, Wahr vor diesem Vorfall total gesprächig und lebenslustig und jetzt bin ich total verstummt, da es mir fast peinlich ist zu reden, da ich mich desöfteren verspreche). Ich ging wieder zu meinem Neurologen, der verschrieb mir Antidepressiva (Cymbalta 60 mg) und a. Neuroleptika Zyprexa 2,5 mg. Merkte keine Besserung, hab Zyprexa wieder abgesetzt, da ich stark an Gewicht zunahm.  
Meine Leistungen im Studium haben merklich nachgelassen, da ich mich nur noch schwer darauf konzentrieren kann. Organisch scheint alles mit mir in Ordnung zu sein. 
Weiß irgendjemand Rat, was ich machen soll? Bzw. hat irgendjemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Danke und Liebe Grüße

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo strikerman, 
ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob Du im psychischen Teil des Forums hier richtig bist. Ich habe mir noch mal Deine vorigen Beiträge angesehen, und Deine Beschwerden wären ja auch durchaus erklärbar, durch eine Verletzung im Bereich der Halswirbelsäule. 
Hierzu ein link : Hauptseite 
Ich bin leider alles andere als ein Fachmann, was dieses Gebiet betrifft, lese aber aus dem eingestellten link heraus, dass die Diagnostik schon mal etwas spezieller sein sollte, als sie üblicherweise vorgenommen wird.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn bei dem Sprung der Kopf nur ein wenig seitwärts geneigt war, dies zu einer Verletzung geführt hat, die eine Instabilität im Halswirbelsäulenbereich bedingt (unabhängig von einer möglichen Stauchung). Du hattest auch von einer verstärkten Symptomatik geschrieben nach der Kofferschlepperei. Vielleicht ist dies ja auch ein Indiz für eine Instabilität.   
Vielleicht wäre ein nochmaliger Gang zum Orthopäden (ein Neurochirurg könnte auch vielleicht der richtige Ansprechpartner sein) sinnvoll, um abzustimmen, ob die diagnostischen Möglichkeiten, diesen Bereich betreffend, bereits ausgeschöpft sind. 
In diesem link   Verletzungen und Erkrankungen der Halswirbelsäule/Instabilitäten der Halswirbelsäule und des Kopf-Hals-Übergangs  ist übrigens zu lesen, dass z.B direkt nach einem Schleudertrauma  keine Auffälligkeiten vorhanden sein müssen, denn Instabilitäten zeigen sich in der Regel erst nach einer Erstabheilung. Direkt nach dem Trauma ist von einem stark erhöhten Muskeltonus auszugehen, der eventuell die Instabilität maskieren könnte.   
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du einen verbündeten Arzt findest, der Dir die "Spezielle Diagnostik" ermöglicht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## strikerman

Hallo Ulrike! 
Erstmal Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich zweifle selbst auch sehr an der psychischen Hypothese, hatte ja früher auch nie psychische (auch keine körperlichen) Probleme in irgendeiner weise. 
Meines Wissens gibts nur mehr eines, was man körperlich abklären lassen könnte und das sind Funktionsaufnahmen der HWS nach Sandberg, wo eine Fehlstellung des Atlas festgestellt werden kann bzw geschaut werden kann ob irgendwelche Bänder in der Wirbelsäule überdehnt sind. Das ist das was ich auf alle Fälle als nächstes in Angriff nehmen werde.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich finde den Zusammenhang mit einem traumatischem Geschehen auch am wahrscheinlichsten, da sich alle Deine Symptome dadurch erklären ließen. Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg bei einer weiteren Abklärung. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns über Ergebnisse berichten würdest. 
Meine Daumen sind gedrückt.

----------


## spokes

wie lang nimmst du das Antidepressivum? Bis die richtig wirken dauert es idR einige Wochen.

----------


## strikerman

Cymbalta 60 mg  sowie Zyprexa 2x 2,5mg nehme ich seit 07.10.2010, also seit ca. 8 Wochen. Wobei ich Zyprexa seit 13.November nur mehr am Morgen eingenommen habe und seit 29. November nehme ich kein Zyprexa mehr. 
Gruß strikerman

----------


## spokes

nach 8 Wochen sollte ein AD schon wirken. ggf. muss das AD von derr Dosis erhöht werden oder ein anderes getestet werden.   
_ich_ habe gut 1,5 Jahre gebraucht um bei einem für mich wirksamen AD zu landen und die Wirkung ist schon klasse.

----------


## strikerman

Ja mal schauen. Jetzt werde ich auf alle Fälle noch ein bis zwei körperliche Untersuchungen machen, und wenn die auch ohne Befund verlaufen, dann muss ich mir wegen den AD auf alle Fälle was überlegen.

----------

